# Which "Toy Hauler"?



## Dadstruck (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm looking for a my first TT to haul quads/motorcycles in and I would like to get some recommendations.  

I need to haul up to 4 quads, and sleep up to 6 (usually 4).  Any insight or thoughts about the National Rage'n 27-T or Weekend Warrior 2600FS?  Any other good quality models I may not have seen???

My tow vehicle is a Ford Excursion V-10 - 3.73, so I think I have enough tow capacity.  Now all I need is the trailer and quads!

Thanks in advance!

Shawn


----------



## RVPEDDLER4U (Jan 9, 2002)

Which "Toy Hauler"?

If you have not bought that "Toy hauler" you really should look at the new Tail Gator just bought out by Keystone R.V.  You can go to the keystone web site and you will see what it is all about!  I know first hand of this product, but you need to locate a dealer close to you that sells them.  WWW.KEYSTONE-GOSHEN.COM.  I think  you will be very impressed with this product in all aspects!  If you would like more information, you can email me at RVPEDDLER@AOL.COM and I will be happy to let you know as much as you can take in!  This units are great!  They come in TT from 21 foot to 29 foot, and the 5th's are from 32 to 34 feet!  

But do your self a favor, make sure that the dealer that you buy from is willing to stand behind the product that you buy!  No matter what you buy, Weekend, or what ever, the dealer must be able to stand behind the product 100%.

Happy Camping!

Mark

2001 GMC 3500 Diesel, 2001 Hitchhiker Discovery 31.5.


----------

